
Kahlan – A Next-generation Test Framework for PHP - _jails_
https://github.com/crysalead/kahlan
======
gavd
I've used Kahlan, it's sped up my test writing massively. I feel a lot more
productive and less frustrated. It's also blazingly fast and the code coverage
is MUCH quicker than PHPUnit/XDebug!

------
ovaska
PHP without Kahlan is like going to the office with no pants. It's been
invaluable to improving our team's code reliability.

------
cvermeul
the best test framework I've ever seen

